# Transalp Challenge



## scooter_werner (11. Januar 2006)

Leute, ich bin so sauer!!   : :  

Da schaufel ich mir extra ne Stunde während der Arbeit frei, um das Anmeldeprozedere für die TAC auf jeden Fall als einer der ersten über die Bühne zu bringen und dann fällt dieser schei$$ Server für 1,5 Stunden aus!   

Dachte, dass es vielleicht doch geklappt hätte, weil ich schon auf den >buchen< Knopf gedrückt hatte, dann aber ne Fehlermeldung bekam.

Als ich dann wieder Zeit hatte und die Hotline mitteilte, dass meine Anmeldung erst durch sei, wenn ich auch die Bestätigungsseite angezeigt bekommen hätte, hab ich's nochmal - und dann erfolgreich - probiert. Aber dann war's natürlich zu spät für die ersten 350.   

Hab ich schon erwähnt, dass ich sauer bin?   Jetzt können wir nur noch auf die Auslosung hoffen.  

Wem ging's ähnlich? Ich brauch jetzt Zuspruch!


----------



## olaf flachland (11. Januar 2006)

scooter_werner schrieb:
			
		

> Leute, ich bin so sauer!!
> 
> Da schaufel ich mir extra ne Stunde während der Arbeit frei, um das Anmeldeprozedere für die TAC auf jeden Fall als einer der ersten über die Bühne zu bringen und dann fällt dieser schei$$ Server für 1,5 Stunden aus!
> Dachte, dass es vielleicht doch geklappt hätte, weil ich schon auf den >buchen< Knopf gedrückt hatte, dann aber ne Fehlermeldung bekam.
> ...



Zuspruch? Es gibt gar nicht so viele Sauer-Smileys, die meine Zustand beschreiben können. Ich habe mich 12 X durch die Anmeldung gequält und bin immer irgendwo zwischen der ersten und 4 Seite raus geflogen. Bestätigung kam um 14:07. Kollege kurz danach. 
Nicht auf der Liste 
P.S: Ich bin sauer, verdammt sauer. Besonders wenn man dann noch sieht, daß nur 333 Teams auf der Liste stehen! Jawoll!
Auslosung? Wer es glaubt. Ich spiele auch kein Lotto. *******, fahr ich halt alle Marathon dieses Jahr. Ich weiß auch nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ctwitt (11. Januar 2006)

Hi,

es sind sehr viele Teams doppelt auf der Liste. Vielleicht habt Ihr Glück und rutsch nach.

Ich drücke Euch die Daumen


----------



## Catsoft (11. Januar 2006)

Und das mit den "ersten" 350 ist auch ein Witz. Man hätte ja die Anmeldung als Hamburger persönlich am Monatg abgeben können, hätte auch nix genützt....


----------



## olaf flachland (11. Januar 2006)

Rutschen. Das erinnert mich irgendwie an den Willingen Marathon. 2 Wochen Dauerregen und dann die steilste Kuhwiesen runter. Geil. Da hatte mich mal einer mit dem Hinterrad zuerst überholt. Vor lachen wäre ich beinahe auch noch vom Rad gefallen.
Wenn ich nachrutsche, falle ich dieses Jahr in Willingen auf genau dieser Kuhweide freiwillig vom Rad. Versprochen


----------



## Cubabike (11. Januar 2006)

Es sind auch ein paar Teams mit nur einem Starter dabei (sprich: Selber Name vorne und hinten in der Zeile), da wird sicherlich noch der eine oder andere, der sich auf gut Glück allein angemeldet hat aussortiert, von daher gesehen: Keine Bange, das wird schon noch!


----------



## roba (11. Januar 2006)

scooter_werner schrieb:
			
		

> Leute, ich bin so sauer!!   : :
> 
> Da schaufel ich mir extra ne Stunde während der Arbeit frei, um das Anmeldeprozedere für die TAC auf jeden Fall als einer der ersten über die Bühne zu bringen und dann fällt dieser schei$$ Server für 1,5 Stunden aus!
> 
> ...



Werner ich hoffe sehr für Dich und unser Team, dass es vielleicht doch noch klappt. Ansonsten es gibt immer noch den Transschwarzwald zu gewinnen .


----------



## MTBMax (11. Januar 2006)

olaf flachland schrieb:
			
		

> Bestätigung kam um 14:07. Kollege kurz danach.
> Nicht auf der Liste



Haben uns auch über 2h gequält. Bestätigungen kamen um 14:06 und 14:11.

Unterschied: Wir sind auf der Liste...

Vielleicht besteht für euch ja die Hoffnung, als die Ersten nachzurutschen. Scheint ja wirklich knapp gewesen zu sein.

Grüße,
Max


----------



## Kleinblattagent (11. Januar 2006)

Für alle, die es bis jetzt noch nicht geschafft haben, tut es mehr ehrlich Leid. Gerade nach dieser Abmeldetortour.

Obwohl, auf die Auslosung würde ich auch nicht setzen. Mein Partner hatte die Bestätigung um 14.03 Uhr und ich um 14.08 Uhr. Das war wohl wirklich hauteng! Wir freuen uns natürlich riesig und ich wünsche allen noch Hoffenden viel Glück bei der Verlosung!!

     Gruß

     Michael


----------



## easymtbiker (11. Januar 2006)

ich bin  auch noch völlig genevt! da muss man sich durch 5!! seiten durchklicken, die dann abgeschickt werden und wieder ne bestätigung zurück! hätte man das alles auf einer seite gemacht,dann wäre das gleich mal 5x weniger traffic gewesen, höchstwahrscheinlich kein serverabsturz  und die, die sich um 12h angemeldet haben, hätten wohl auch noch nen platz bekommen.
wir haben beide von 12h an 1,5h uns die finger wund geklickt und keinen platz bekommen    

und dann redet mv noch von "gerechtere startplatzvergabe"....

bin mal gespannt, wann die ersten startplätze auf ebay angeboten werden und wieviel gezahlt wird.....


----------



## olaf flachland (12. Januar 2006)

Das mit Ebay meinte mein Partner auch. Ich glaube nicht daran, da ich es dem Veranstalter schon zu traue, solche Dinge zu kontrollieren. Sonst wäre die Veranstaltung ihrer Besonderheit beraubt.

Aber unser Glaube bleibt und ich schaue jeden Tag in die Liste, ob unser Name nicht plötzlich dort auftaucht. Gestern in die Liste noch zwei mal verändert worden.

Glück für alle Verzweifelten, aber bitte für uns die größte Portion


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silvi (17. Januar 2006)

Jippiejeeeeeh, im zweiten Durchgang sind wir nun auch wieder dabei.

Silvi


----------



## Cubabike (17. Januar 2006)

hi Silvi,
Na, dann bis Juli!  
Glückwusch auch an Werner und Martin bzw. das IBC DIMB Racing Team - ein echter Farbklecks im Starterfeld  

Greetz
Cubabike


----------



## kleinenbremer (17. Januar 2006)

Nur so anbei, wie teuer war eigentlich die Startgebühr? Transalp ist mein ultimativer Traum und er wird keiner bleiben! Fehlen nur noch ein paar Jahre Training für 1000 Höhenmeter mehr pro Tour Tag als jetzt. Naja, und dann noch die Tragepassagen...aber das wird!


----------



## GertFroebe (17. Januar 2006)

Bin auch noch reingerutscht! Suuuuupeeeeeer! Ich wünsche allen Teilnehmern hier jetzt schon mal viel Spaß. Und gutes Wetter.


----------



## ctwitt (17. Januar 2006)

@ hädbänger und werner

mein Daumendrücken hat doch was genutzt!!!

sehen uns spätestens in Füssen, freue mich.


----------



## scooter_werner (17. Januar 2006)

Hey Thorsten und Cubabike, ja, danke!!  

Ich freu mich auch tierisch. Start in Füssen, da kann ich ja fast hinradeln, und dann auch noch ne super Strecke - der Traum!   

Werner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Closertogod (17. Januar 2006)

Ich habe mir auch den Wolf geklickt bis ich um 13.30 beide Betstätigungen hatte. Ich weiss zwar nciht wie aber ich hab wohl den Server solange genervt bis er mich durchlies.

Aber Leute lest doch auf der Seite:

Nur die Härtesten kommen durch!

Ich bin mit meinem Team auf der Liste und freue mich das es geklappt hat.
CYA in Füssen

Greetz


----------



## Stolle (17. Januar 2006)

@ Werner und Martin

Glückwunsch an Euch beide, werde Euch ganz fett die Daumen drücken!   

...und zwei Konkurrenten in Albstadt weniger  

Gruß

Helmut


----------



## kleinenbremer (17. Januar 2006)

Huch, hab grad in der Bike gelesen, dass die Anmeldegebühr so bei über 500 Tacken liegt. Nicht schlecht, dann fehlt mir neben dem Training momentan auch noch ne Stange Geld....


----------



## Cubabike (17. Januar 2006)

kleinenbremer schrieb:
			
		

> Nur so anbei, wie teuer war eigentlich die Startgebühr? Transalp ist mein ultimativer Traum und er wird keiner bleiben! Fehlen nur noch ein paar Jahre Training für 1000 Höhenmeter mehr pro Tour Tag als jetzt. Naja, und dann noch die Tragepassagen...aber das wird!



Tja, das waren sage und schreibe 595 plus 40 für den Rücktransport plus plus plus. Und da sind die ÜN und die sonstigen Kosten (Ersatzteile, Nervensalbe (=Schoki), und für Gels etc.) noch gar nicht eingerechnet.
Unter 1000 insgesamt bleibt wohl keiner, aber das ist der Spaß auch wert (Quäl-Disch für billisch is' ja och nüx, odäh??  )

Apropos Höhenmeter: 
Ich bin vor der TAC letztes Jahr auch noch nie vorher 22000hm am Stück gefahren,... geschweige denn 3500hm mit dem Bike an einem Tag. Bluttriefende Blasen gabs beim Biken (Tragen und Schieben in den Tauern) vorher auch noch nie, aber so ein überwältigendes Glücksgefühl wie in St.Vigil, Alleghe, Belluno oder in Jesolo am Ende einer Bike-Tour oder eines Marathons auch noch nie vorher...
Lohnt sich also allemal...  

Greetz

Cubabike


----------



## easymtbiker (17. Januar 2006)

Stolle schrieb:
			
		

> ...und zwei Konkurrenten in Albstadt weniger



wer weiss, vielleicht nehmen wir den auch noch mit!  reicht das zeitlich?  aber mal ernst, echt ärgerlich, dass der albstadt- marathon immer am erstem tag der tac ist....

ansonsten bin ich gerade total hapy und nehme allen frust und ärger weiter oben zurück!

jep, startgebühr ist schon heftig , dafür kann man locker  2 wochen wellness- urlaub machen. ist aber irgendwie nicht das gleiche....   ist nur zu befürchten, dass es eher mehr wird als weniger, warum solls auch billiger werden, wenn sich die leute so drum reissen?


----------



## tantemucki (19. Januar 2006)

Also für nächstes Jahr gebe ich Euch den Tip, Anmeldeformular auschneiden,  ausfüllen und an upsolut schicken. Meine Anmeldung war am 09.01. dort und der Startplatz somit sicher. Den Stress mit der online-anmeldung braucht ja nun wirklich keiner. Hat übrigens letztes Jahr genauso geklappt!  

Bis bald in Füssen!!!

Angie


----------



## Catsoft (19. Januar 2006)

tantemucki schrieb:
			
		

> Also für nächstes Jahr gebe ich Euch den Tip, Anmeldeformular auschneiden,  ausfüllen und an upsolut schicken. Meine Anmeldung war am 09.01. dort und der Startplatz somit sicher. Den Stress mit der online-anmeldung braucht ja nun wirklich keiner. Hat übrigens letztes Jahr genauso geklappt!
> 
> Bis bald in Füssen!!!
> 
> Angie



Also ich kenn Teams die haben am 9ten Nachmittags persönlich abgegeben und waren nicht unter den ersten 350 

Wenn ich mir die Listen so ansehe, entdecke ich ungeheures Verbesserungspotential, aber das wird Upsolut wohl auch so sehen 

Robert (Team "Nordisch by nature")


----------



## olaf flachland (19. Januar 2006)

Catsoft schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich kenn Teams die haben am 9ten Nachmittags persönlich abgegeben und waren nicht unter den ersten 350
> 
> Wenn ich mir die Listen so ansehe, entdecke ich ungeheures Verbesserungspotential, aber das wird Upsolut wohl auch so sehen
> 
> Robert (Team "Nordisch by nature")



Genau so denken viele. Letzte Runde ist plötzlich nur noch ein geringer Anteil Deutsche dabei, vorher war dies aber vorherrschen. Genauso einige Doppelteams bzw. 10fach Teams . Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, daß da alles nach Devise "Zufall" bzw. "Glück" stattfand, ist geringer als ein 6er im Lotto.
Die sollten einfach nur die Teilnehmer persönlich informieren und nicht öffentlich machen.


----------



## Kleinblattagent (19. Januar 2006)

tantemucki schrieb:
			
		

> Also für nächstes Jahr gebe ich Euch den Tip, Anmeldeformular auschneiden,  ausfüllen und an upsolut schicken. Meine Anmeldung war am 09.01. dort und der Startplatz somit sicher. Den Stress mit der online-anmeldung braucht ja nun wirklich keiner. Hat übrigens letztes Jahr genauso geklappt!



Ich glaube, das liegt eher daran, daß Frauen in dieser Hinsicht bevorteilt sind. Und ich denke nach wie vor, daß Frauen, egal ob im Mixed- oder in einem reinen Frauenteam, eh bessere Chancen haben, wenn nicht sogar zuerst auf die Liste gesetzt werden, bevor dann die Herren an der Reihe sind.

          Gruß

          Michael (Team 20-34)


----------



## tantemucki (19. Januar 2006)

Ja, da hast du bestimmt nicht ganz unrecht. ein paar quoten-mädels müssen halt rein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (19. Januar 2006)

Haben jetzt alle ihre Plätze bekommen oder ist noch jemnd draußen vor der Tür?


----------



## olaf flachland (19. Januar 2006)

2 Männer, die sich um 14.07 und 14:10 registriert hatten, sind nicht dabei    
Alles was ich jetzt sagen würde, könnte gegen mich verwendet werden, deswegen halte ich lieber meiner Finger von bestimmten Buchstabenkombinationen auf der Tastatur fern.

Sollen doch die Teams 1-10 aus Italien und ich weiß nicht welche doppelten Namen über die Berge fahren. Falls ich einen von den zufällig bei einem Vorbereitungsmarathon treffe, werden ich ihn in Grund und Boden fahren.


----------



## Cubabike (19. Januar 2006)

Hi!
Ich würde versuchen, am Ball zu bleiben, denn ich weiß allein von zwei "Nachrückerteams" im letzten Jahr, die über die Teambörse noch 1-2 Tage vor dem Start an Teamstartplätze gekommen sind, weil durch unvorhergesehene Ereignisse Teampartner oder ganze Teams ausgefallen sind. Kopf hoch, wird schon noch


----------



## Silberrücken (19. Januar 2006)

Klaro, immer schön dranbleiben. Fakt ist, dass ein Prozent der Buchungen, wegen Familie, Krankheit oder sonstwas mal ganz, ganz sicher nicht teilnehmen werden. 

Das macht dann summsurumarum oder roaundaboat 5 teams off- oder?


----------



## MTBMax (19. Januar 2006)

Ich will jetzt mal einen Überblick gewinnen. Wie viele Teams aus dem Forum sind denn dabei?

Ich fang mal mit uns an:

1. Team BuMms


Grüße,
Max


----------



## scooter_werner (19. Januar 2006)

Dann mach ich mal weiter...

1. Team BuMms
2. IBC DIM Racing Team


Olaf, ich drück Euch alle Daumen!


----------



## Kleinblattagent (19. Januar 2006)

Und wir...

1. Team BuMms
2. IBC DIM Racing Team
3. 20-34


----------



## olaf flachland (20. Januar 2006)

@alle:

Ich werde auch noch dabei sein. Zwar nicht mit dem Partner wie beworben, aber ich werde wie eine Klette, Blutsauger und Terrier jeden Ausfall (so leid es mir auch für die Person tut) mit einem Angebot meiner Seite beantworten. Also, ihr könnt mich schon mal mit 49% einplanen (1% für die Wahrscheinlichkeit, daß niemand mehr ausfällt, 50% da ich nur eine Hälfte bin )
Wie sagt der Transalp Titel so schön:
NUR DIE HÄRTESTEN KOMMEN DURCH


----------



## tantemucki (20. Januar 2006)

wir sind auch dabei...
4. angel dust


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (20. Januar 2006)

1. Team BuMms
2. IBC DIM Racing Team
3. 20-34
4. angel dust

*5. Nordisch by nature*


----------



## Cubabike (20. Januar 2006)

1. Team BuMms
2. IBC DIM Racing Team
3. 20-34
4. angel dust
5. Nordisch by nature
*6. Fury in the Slaughterhouse* (allerdings nur 50% IBC-aktiv  )


----------



## GertFroebe (20. Januar 2006)

1. Team BuMms
2. IBC DIM Racing Team
3. 20-34
4. angel dust
5. Nordisch by nature
6. Fury in the Slaughterhouse (allerdings nur 50% IBC-aktiv  )
*7. Frank & Frei *(steht für Franken und Freiburg, allerdings ist nur der zugezogene Franke IBC-aktiv)


----------



## scooter_werner (20. Januar 2006)

Ich muss mal unseren Teamnamen korrigieren...

1. Team BuMms
2. IBC DIMB Racing Team
3. 20-34
4. angel dust
5. Nordisch by nature
6. Fury in the Slaughterhouse (allerdings nur 50% IBC-aktiv  )
*7. Frank & Frei *(steht für Franken und Freiburg, allerdings ist nur der zugezogene Franke IBC-aktiv)


jetzt kann's weiter gehen...


----------



## sedum (20. Januar 2006)

1. Team BuMms
2. IBC DIM Racing Team
3. 20-34
4. angel dust
5. Nordisch by nature
6. Fury in the Slaughterhouse (allerdings nur 50% IBC-aktiv )
7. Frank & Frei (steht für Franken und Freiburg, allerdings ist nur der zugezogene Franke IBC-aktiv)
8. SKS Team Hochsauerland I
9. SKS Team Hochsauerland II


----------



## sedum (20. Januar 2006)

8. SKS Team Hochsauerland I
9. SKS Team Hochsauerland II


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Closertogod (20. Januar 2006)

1. Team BuMms
2. IBC DIM Racing Team
3. 20-34
4. angel dust
5. Nordisch by nature
6. Fury in the Slaughterhouse (allerdings nur 50% IBC-aktiv )
7. Frank & Frei (steht für Franken und Freiburg, allerdings ist nur der zugezogene Franke IBC-aktiv)
8. SKS Team Hochsauerland I
9. SKS Team Hochsauerland II
10. Team Baden (nur zu 50% hier vertreten)


----------



## Silvi (26. Januar 2006)

Hi,

die "Harburger Initiative 2006" besteht auch aus Mitgliedern dieser Gemeinde.

Silvi


----------



## kappler (26. Januar 2006)

11. Sport-WG

Freiburg-Rösrath, wir führen eine Pendler-WG in Bad Soden ( Frankfurt am Main)


----------



## ctwitt (26. Januar 2006)

1. Team BuMms
2. IBC DIM Racing Team
3. 20-34
4. angel dust
5. Nordisch by nature
6. Fury in the Slaughterhouse (allerdings nur 50% IBC-aktiv )
7. Frank & Frei (steht für Franken und Freiburg, allerdings ist nur der zugezogene Franke IBC-aktiv)
8. SKS Team Hochsauerland I
9. SKS Team Hochsauerland II
10. Team Baden (nur zu 50% hier vertreten)
11. Sport-WG
12. Mountain-Goats Schwaben


----------



## scooter_werner (26. Januar 2006)

So, jetzt versuche ich es nochmal mit der Korrektur unseres Teamnamens 


1. Team BuMms
2. IBC DIMB Racing Team
3. 20-34
4. angel dust
5. Nordisch by nature
6. Fury in the Slaughterhouse (allerdings nur 50% IBC-aktiv )
7. Frank & Frei (steht für Franken und Freiburg, allerdings ist nur der zugezogene Franke IBC-aktiv)
8. SKS Team Hochsauerland I
9. SKS Team Hochsauerland II
10. Team Baden (nur zu 50% hier vertreten)
11. Sport-WG
12. Mountain-Goats Schwaben


----------



## Catsoft (27. Januar 2006)

Und ich trage ein Team richtig ein ;-)


1. Team BuMms
2. IBC DIMB Racing Team
3. 20-34
4. angel dust
5. Nordisch by nature
6. Fury in the Slaughterhouse (allerdings nur 50% IBC-aktiv )
7. Frank & Frei (steht für Franken und Freiburg, allerdings ist nur der zugezogene Franke IBC-aktiv)
8. SKS Team Hochsauerland I
9. SKS Team Hochsauerland II
10. Team Baden (nur zu 50% hier vertreten)
11. Sport-WG
12. Mountain-Goats Schwaben
13. Harburger Initiative 2006


----------



## Scottfreak (27. Januar 2006)

Heißt es nicht _bike_ transalp challenge und nicht _ibc_ transalp challenge?!  
drück euch die daumen leute 

grüße scottfreak


----------



## Silberrücken (31. Januar 2006)

An die routinierten Alpencrosser unter Euch. Ihr habt Euch sicher die 2006er Streckenführung angesehen. Was mich besonders interessiert, wo ist ggf. mit längeren Trage- oder Schiebepassagen zu rechnen? Bestimmt nicht so krass wie 2005, aber sind da vielleicht Stellen dabei, wo eine Stunde schieben und / oder tragen zusammenkommen könnten? Ist vielleicht sogar auch wieder ein ausgiebiges Schneefeld drin?


----------



## Sanz (31. Januar 2006)

Silberrücken schrieb:
			
		

> An die routinierten Alpencrosser unter Euch. Ihr habt Euch sicher die 2006er Streckenführung angesehen. Was mich besonders interessiert, wo ist ggf. mit längeren Trage- oder Schiebepassagen zu rechnen? Bestimmt nicht so krass wie 2005, aber sind da vielleicht Stellen dabei, wo eine Stunde schieben und / oder tragen zusammenkommen könnten? Ist vielleicht sogar auch wieder ein ausgiebiges Schneefeld drin?



Hallo,

am Rabbi ist ein wenig schieben angesagt! Aber nicht sehr lang im Vergleich zur Pöltener Hütte, ich schätze eine Stunde.

Gruß
Andre (Harburger Initiative 2006)


----------



## Silberrücken (2. Februar 2006)

Danke für Deine Antwort. Das Rabbijoch ist wirklich die einzige, "fiese Stelle"?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## easymtbiker (2. Februar 2006)

tag 2 die letzen 20km werden auch ganz schön fiess werden... auch wenn es erst mal so harmlos aussieht.....


----------



## Silberrücken (2. Februar 2006)

Meinst Du das in Bezug auf schieben / tragen oder wie?


----------



## easymtbiker (2. Februar 2006)

nein, strecke = harmlos, ich meine eher die letzen km  auf dem zahnfleisch kriechend..... wirst du aber schon noch selbst er-fahren!


----------



## Cubabike (3. Februar 2006)

hädbänger schrieb:
			
		

> nein, strecke = harmlos, ich meine eher die letzen km  auf dem zahnfleisch kriechend..... wirst du aber schon noch selbst er-fahren!



Idjoch???

Au, au, da kommen Erinnerungen hoch...  

Eigentlich hatte ich ja damals beschlossen, dass ich doch kein Eisenmann, sondern ein Weichei bin


----------



## Cubabike (3. Februar 2006)

hädbänger schrieb:
			
		

> nein, strecke = harmlos, ich meine eher die letzen km  auf dem zahnfleisch kriechend..... wirst du aber schon noch selbst er-fahren!



P.S.: Rabbijoch ist gegen St. Pöltner Hütte echt harmlos, nach ein paar geschobenen Serpentinen kann man oben auf dem Plateau wunderbar fahren - muss halt ein paar Körner für den anschließenden Downhill (waren dass nicht umme 1200hm?) aufheben.


----------



## scooter_werner (3. Februar 2006)

Cubabike schrieb:
			
		

> P.S.: Rabbijoch ist gegen St. Pöltner Hütte echt harmlos, nach ein paar geschobenen Serpentinen kann man oben auf dem Plateau wunderbar fahren - muss halt ein paar Körner für den anschließenden Downhill (waren dass nicht umme 1200hm?) aufheben.



Im Höhenprofil stehen 3,79km schieben drin! D.h. Ich werde an dem Tag meine Wanderschuhe in den Rucksack packen. 

An den anderen Tagen sieht's nicht so aus, als müßte man viel schieben. Obwohl, ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass am ersten Stück des Tegestal-Anstiegs einige nicht im Sattel bleiben werden.


----------



## Silberrücken (3. Februar 2006)

Warum nimmst Du denn da nicht gleich ein Paar MTB-Schuhe her, mit denen Du ohne Probleme einige Kilometer laufen kannst, Werner? Spart Zeit und 1 Kilo.


----------



## Cubabike (3. Februar 2006)

scooter_werner schrieb:
			
		

> Im Höhenprofil stehen 3,79km schieben drin! D.h. Ich werde an dem Tag meine Wanderschuhe in den Rucksack packen.
> 
> An den anderen Tagen sieht's nicht so aus, als müßte man viel schieben. Obwohl, ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass am ersten Stück des Tegestal-Anstiegs einige nicht im Sattel bleiben werden.



Es gab in der Tat letztes Jahr ein Profi-Team (Zwillingscraft), die sich von ihren Betreuern am Fuße des Schiebe-/Tragestücks Laufschuhe reichen ließen und die Race-Bike-Schuhe und kleinen Rucksäcken verstaut haben, um über diese Passage schneller laufen zu können - hat anscheinend tatsächlich einen zeitlichen Vorteil gehabt.

Die Passage am Rabbijoch ist aber deutlich weniger verblockt und außerdem deutlich kürzer - und wie gesagt, oben am Plateau angekommen kann man einige hundert Meter fahren, was an der St. Pöltner Hütte nicht möglich war.
Würde behaupten, übers Rabbijoch kommt man auch gut mit Race-Schuhen.

Greetz

Cubabike


----------



## Silberrücken (3. Februar 2006)

Also, den- oder diejenige möchte ich nachher sprechen, welche(r) mit richtig harten Race-Schuhen eine Stunde bergauf schob und keine Fussprobleme hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## j.ö.r.g (3. Februar 2006)

... die, die zum Tegestal rauflaufen, die laufen auch zum Idjoch rauf ...

... und warum ist es problematisch, mit Rennschuhen (z. B. Sidi Eagle oder SRS) 1 bis 2 h zu Fuß unterwegs zu sein, dazu noch bergauf? Die Schuhe nerven nicht, eher das hinderliche Rad bzw. das Tun an sich ...


----------



## scooter_werner (3. Februar 2006)

j.ö.r.g schrieb:
			
		

> ... die, die zum Tegestal rauflaufen, die laufen auch zum Idjoch rauf ...



Gut möglich, aber Tegestal liegt am Ende der Etappe, Idjoch am Anfang.



> ... und warum ist es problematisch, mit Rennschuhen (z. B. Sidi Eagle oder SRS) 1 bis 2 h zu Fuß unterwegs zu sein, dazu noch bergauf? Die Schuhe nerven nicht, eher das hinderliche Rad bzw. das Tun an sich ...



Ich hab eh nur Rennschuhe und sicher kann man mit denen zur Not auch ne Weile latschen. Bin auch schon 3 Std. durch die Brenta gewandert . Aber ganz ehrlich: warum nicht ein paar leichte Wanderschuhe in den Rucksack packen? Bei meinen Problemfüßen ist das sicher die bequemste Lösung.


----------



## easymtbiker (5. Februar 2006)

also letztes jahr hab ich die tac trotz 3h laufen am tag 3 problemlos ohne blasen mit sidi rampa überstanden. ich wechsel auch keine laufräder oder verstelle den sattel, keine zeit!  würde auch niemals extra laufschuhe  mitnehmen! n 2. paar ist aber schon empfehlenswert, weil es bestimmt wieder jeden tag ne bachdurchfahrt gibt...


----------



## Memory (6. Februar 2006)

Hallo,
ich habe mal eine Frage!
Wie macht Ihr das mit den Übernachtungen?  
Bucht Ihr die im Vorraus( wenn ja was kosten die so im Schnitt). Oder reicht es, wenn man sich nach jeder Etappe in Zimmer im Ort sucht?

Entschuldigt diese Fragen aber ich bin TAC-Neuling  .

Auf was sollte ich noch besonderst achten(Vorbereitung/Training/während des Rennens...)

Danke für Eure Antworten

Gruss Memory


----------



## Sofax (6. Februar 2006)

1. Team BuMms
2. IBC DIMB Racing Team
3. 20-34
4. angel dust
5. Nordisch by nature
6. Fury in the Slaughterhouse
7. Frank & Frei (steht für Franken und Freiburg, allerdings ist nur der zugezogene Franke IBC-aktiv)
8. SKS Team Hochsauerland I
9. SKS Team Hochsauerland II
10. Team Baden (nur zu 50% hier vertreten)
11. Sport-WG
12. Mountain-Goats Schwaben
13. Harburger Initiative 2006
14. Crazy Rockets


----------



## Rockey (8. Februar 2006)

1. Team BuMms
2. IBC DIMB Racing Team
3. 20-34
4. angel dust
5. Nordisch by nature
6. Fury in the Slaughterhouse
7. Frank & Frei (steht für Franken und Freiburg, allerdings ist nur der zugezogene Franke IBC-aktiv)
8. SKS Team Hochsauerland I
9. SKS Team Hochsauerland II
10. Team Baden (nur zu 50% hier vertreten)
11. Sport-WG
12. Mountain-Goats Schwaben
13. Harburger Initiative 2006
14. Crazy Rockets
15. Die Landjäger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cubabike (9. Februar 2006)

Memory schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> ich habe mal eine Frage!
> Wie macht Ihr das mit den Übernachtungen?
> Bucht Ihr die im Vorraus( wenn ja was kosten die so im Schnitt). Oder reicht es, wenn man sich nach jeder Etappe in Zimmer im Ort sucht?
> ...




Äääähm, da
würde ich aber mal ganz schnell die Beine in die Hände bzw. den Hörer zum Ohr nehmen und ganz fix ein paar Zimmer reservieren - denn so wie die Lage in den einzelnen Etappenorten ist, sind die meisten Hotels/Pensionen schon ausgebucht, z.B. haben wir in Naturns nach/trotz 30 Anrufen (noch) nichts gekriegt - auch weil viele Wirte nur wochenweise buchen/reservieren oder auf last-minute-Urlauber warten. Immerhin sind bei der TAC ca. 2-3000 Leute unterwegs, die alle ein Bett brauchen - und das zusätzlich zu den "normalen" Urlaubern.
Der Trick an der Frühbucherei ist, dass man dann eine Unterkunft ganz in der Nähe des Ziels bekommt.
Nix schlimmer, als wenn man z.B. wie letztes Jahr nach der Wildkogel-Quälerei (~3500hm) noch 200hm und 6km zum Hotel hochächzen muss, wo man im Ziel schon gemeint hat, man sei schon da...  

Greetz

Cubabike

P.S.: Möglicherweise bekommt man am Ankunftstag in dem jeweiligen Etappenort tatsächlich noch eine Unterkunft, aber das Risiko, bis abends um acht auf Zimmersuche zu sein anstatt sich entspannt erholen zu können, wäre mir zu groß...


----------



## bluemuc (9. Februar 2006)

hi. im bezug auf übernachtung schließ ich mich cuba an. mag sein, dass sich am ankunftstag noch irgendwo ein zimmer findet, aber den stress der ungewissheit und der sucherei würd ich mir auch nicht antun.

zur vorbereitung empfehle ich, mal auf der seite von trisource vorbeizuschauen. da gibts kompetente hilfe. für dimb-mitglieder übrigens günstiger! 

www.trisource.de


----------



## Memory (9. Februar 2006)

Hey vielen Dank für Eure Tipps.

Das bedeutet also, wenn wir noch ein Zimmer am Etappenzielort brauchen müssen wir sau schnell fahren  .

Habt Ihr mir noch ein paar Adressen, wo ich ein günstiges Zimmer bekommen kann. Für Imst/Ischgel/Scoul haben wir schon ein Zimmer. Währe nett, wenn Ihr für uns noch weitere Infos habt.  

zu bluemuc:zur vorbereitung empfehle ich, mal auf der seite von trisource vorbeizuschauen. da gibts kompetente hilfe. für dimb-mitglieder übrigens günstiger! 

Das ist sehr nett gemeint, aber meine Kohle ist sowieso schon bei Null   angekommen. 

Für weitere Tipps bin ich auch noch offen. Danke für Eure Mühe.

Gruss Memory


----------



## Cubabike (9. Februar 2006)

Memory schrieb:
			
		

> /*Ischgel*/



...???  

Ist das das neue Local-Powergel extra für die Erklimmung des Idjochs und der Greitspitze zusammengemixt?
 

Wohl bekomms


----------



## Kleinblattagent (10. Februar 2006)

Hi,

zum Thema Unterkunft: Zugegeben, das war schon etwas optimistisch, aber ich habe mich schon um die Unterkünfte bemüht, sobald die Etappenorte bekannt waren. Also gegen Ende November etwa.
Das war aber trotzdem nicht so einfach wie ich gedacht hatte. Ein Problem ist natürlich: Wer blockiert sich schon für eine Nacht, mitten in der Hauptsaison, ein Zimmer? Häuser mit nur einem geringen Bettenkontingent lassen sich darauf gar nicht oder nur mit viel Glück ein.
Auf 10 geschriebene E-Mails für ein Etappenort kamen maximal zwei Antworten (bis auf Scuol). Hatte ich dann zugesagt und um eine Bestätigung gebeten, kam dann teilweise nichts zurück. Dann startete der ganze Affentanz von vorne. Bis zum Anmeldestart hatte ich dann die ersten 6 Etappenorte fest. Das hat dann immerhin über einen Monat gedauert.
Male scheint das größte Problem zu werden. Da gibt es, glaube ich, nur so um die 10, eher kleinere, Hotels. Deshalb werden wir zwei Nächte in Madonna di Campiglio bleiben, da wir mit Begleittaxi fahren ist die zusätzliche halbe Stunde mit dem Auto auch kein Problem. Auf die Pastaparty pfeifen wir. Da gehen wir lieber Abends, falls wir noch die Gabel zum Mund führen können, schön essen. Außerdem bekommt man für zwei Nächte schon eher etwas als nur für eine Nacht. 
Da, wie schon erwähnt, viele Hotels, Pensionen etc. ihre Zimmer nur kurzfristig (10 Tage im Voraus) vergeben, ich darauf aber nicht zählen würde, sollten sich alle Zimmersuchenden wirklich beeilen.
Die meisten Probleme hatte ich in Füssen, Male und Madonna di Campiglio.

            Gruß

               Michael


----------



## Catsoft (10. Februar 2006)

Hallo!
Und Limone will auch nicht


----------



## bluemuc (10. Februar 2006)

Catsoft schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo!
> Und Limone will auch nicht



tourist center? 

problem ist sicher die zeit (hochsaison). 

limone ist so ein ort, in dem die hotels wochenweise planen. und blöderweise ist alles, was ein wenig außerhalb liegt, gleich steil am berg...  

gibt denn der veranstalter nicht irgendwo hinweise??? hoteltipps oder so? blonde frage, aber ich muss das nicht wissen. ich fahr nur den bus


----------



## Kleinblattagent (10. Februar 2006)

Hi,

wir werden in Torbole übernachten, da wir noch drei Tage am Lago dranhängen werden, bevor es dann noch einmal für 11 Tage in den Steineggerhof geht - zum Relaxen!!!
Nach dem Zieleinlauf werden wir mit dem Schiff nach Torbole fahren und uns dort duschen und umziehen und anschleißend wieder mit dem Schiff zurückfahren. Nach der Abschlußparty geht es dann mit unserem Taxi zurück.
Man muß auch bedenken, daß viele Hotels am Lago z.Zt. geschlossen sind und Anfragen u.U. einfach in irgendeinem E-Mail-Postfach versauern, und zwar solange bis die Hotels im März oder April wieder öffnen. Ist mir schon mehrmals passiert. Also keine Panik, das wird schon!

              Gruß

                 Michael


----------



## flexx69 (11. Januar 2008)

mal ne frage wollen sich vielleicht n paar zusammen tun zur Zimmerreservierung??? gibt vieleicht n Preisvorteil oder...
ach je ich kenn noch welche die nen Startplatz suchen
wisst ihr vielleicht wie mann noch einen bekommt soweit ich weis is einer bei ebay grad drin fü die TAC


----------

